# 3 Sai Lầm Mẹ Dễ Mắc Phải Khi Lựa Chọn Men Vi Sinh Cho Bé



## TrungNhiChinh (18/10/21)

_Men vi sinh là một sản phẩm được các mẹ thường xuyên lựa chọn để bổ sung và cân bằng hệ vi sinh đường ruột cho con. Tuy nhiên, nhiều mẹ lại chưa biết chọn men vi sinh phù hợp và có thể dẫn đến nhiều hệ lụy về sức khỏe cho con._



_Men vi sinh cho Trẻ sơ sinh_​Tiêu chảy, đi ngoài phân sống, táo bón, đầy bụng khó tiêu, nôn trớ...ở trẻ luôn khiến các bậc phụ huynh phải đau đầu. Với hệ tiêu hóa non nớt của trẻ, men vi sinh đã trở thành "cứu cánh" rất hữu hiệu đối với nhiều mẹ. Tuy nhiên, việc lựa chọn men vi sinh và sử dụng đúng không hề đơn giản. Để lựa chọn được sản phẩm men vi sinh tốt, mẹ cần hiểu rõ và tránh 3 sai lầm dễ mắc dưới đây nhé:

*Nhầm lẫn tai hại giữa men vi sinh và men tiêu hóa*

Nhiều mẹ vẫn thường hay nhầm lẫn và cho rằng men vi sinh và men tiêu hóa là một. Tuy nhiên, trên thực tế, mọi chuyện lại hoàn toàn khác. Men tiêu hóa là các men sinh học chứa các loại enzym giúp hỗ trợ tiêu hóa thức ăn, dùng khi trẻ thiếu các men này, hoặc khi cần tăng cường tiêu hóa thức ăn.
Trong khi đó, men vi sinh chứa lợi khuẩn dùng để phòng ngừa và điều trị rối loạn tiêu hóa khi trẻ bị rối loạn hoặc mất cân bằng hệ vi sinh đường ruột trong các trường hợp sử dụng kháng sinh dài ngày, ăn uống khó tiêu, đầy hơi, đi ngoài phân sống do bị vi khuẩn, virus tấn công.
Việc dùng sai chức năng của hai loạn men này có thể khiến tình trạng bệnh của trẻ trở nên nghiêm trọng. Các mẹ cần lưu ý kỹ trước khi mua men về cho con dùng nhé.

*Men vi sinh nào cũng như nhau*

Mẹ đừng lầm tưởng rằng các loại men vi sinh đều giống nhau. Trên thực tế, mỗi chủng men vi sinh lại mang đến những tác dụng khác biệt đối với hệ vi sinh đường ruột. Một loại men vi sinh tốt và toàn diện nên có đủ các CHỦNG dưới đây trong bảng thành phần:

(1) Giảm tiêu chảy, rối loạn tiêu hóa
Các chủng lợi khuẩn các tác dụng trong việc giảm tiêu chảy, rối loạn tiêu hóa bao gồm: B. Lactis, Lactobacillus rhamnosus GG, Lactobacillus acidophilus và Lactobacillus bulgaricus.

(2) Trị biếng ăn
Một số chủng lợi khuẩn có tác dụng cải thiện tình trạng biếng ăn ở trẻ như: Latobacillus sp, B. coagulans, S. boulardii,…

(3) Giảm táo bón
Theo nghiên cứu, bổ sung một số chủng lợi khuẩn sau có tác dụng giảm táo bón ở trẻ: B. Lactis, B. longum, S. cerevisiae và sự kết hợp của B. coagulans, B. clausii, L. acidophilus, L. reuteri, L. plantarum, L. rhamnosus và B. Animalis.

(4) Tăng cường hệ miễn dịch
80% hệ miễn dịch của trẻ nằm ở đường tiêu hóa. Một hệ tiêu hóa khỏe mạnh là tiền đề để trẻ có khả năng đề kháng tốt với các tác nhân có hại vi khuẩn, virus từ môi trường. Các chủng lợi khuẩn có tác dụng tăng cường miễn dịch: Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus crispatus, Lactobacillus gasseri và Bacillus clausii.

*Lựa chọn thời điểm bổ sung men vi sinh không phù hợp*

Thời điểm bổ sung men vi sinh ảnh hưởng rất nhiều đến hiệu quả mà men mang lại cho trẻ. Thông thường, các mẹ nên bổ sung men vi sinh cho trẻ ở thời điểm trong mùa nắng nóng, vi khuẩn, vi rút dễ tấn công cơ thể để phòng ngừa đồng thời giúp con tăng cường miễn dịch qua hệ khuẩn cân bằng. Bên cạnh đó, nếu trẻ điều trị bằng kháng sinh dài ngày, mẹ cũng cần cho trẻ dùng men vi sinh. Vào thời điểm này, trẻ dễ bị rối loạn hệ khuẩn đường ruột, hoặc có hiện tượng tiêu chảy kéo dài, đi ngoài phân sống,... Ngoài ra, nếu đường ruột của trẻ đang bị tổn thương, mẹ cũng nên bổ sung thêm lợi khuẩn để hạn chế các tình trạng tiêu chảy kéo dài, đi ngoài phân sống,... nhé!

*Men vi sinh 10 chủng BioAmicus Complete*

*

*​
Điểm đặc biệt của men vi sinh 10 chủng BioAmicus Complete là công thức đột phá – 10 chủng lợi khuẩn đầu tiên trên thị trường. Với công thức chứa 10 chủng lợi khuẩn, có vai trò quan trọng nhất đối với đường ruột từ khi trẻ mới ra đời. Có thể coi đây là điểm nổi bật nhất của BioAmicus Complete mà không phải sản phẩm nào cũng có được.

Một ưu điểm cộng nữa của BioAmicus Complete được nhiều mẹ yêu thích đó là sản phẩm được bào chế theo dạng nhỏ giọt. Đây là dạng bào chế dễ hấp thu nhất, các lợi khuẩn dễ dàng trải đều khắp bề mặt ruột và đại tràng mang đến tác dụng nhanh, hiệu quả rõ ràng. Sản phẩm còn:

– Hoàn toàn tinh khiết

– Không chất bảo quản

– Không chất tạo hương, tạo mùi vị

– Không thành phần biến đổi gen

– Không chất gây dị ứng

– Không gây ô nhiễm môi trường

– Không gây ra cảm giác khó uống cho bé.

Nếu mẹ còn đang băn khoăn lựa men vi sinh nào tốt cho Trẻ sơ sinh thì BioAmicus Complete chính là sản phẩm phù hợp nhất dành cho trẻ.

Các mẹ cũng cần lưu ý rằng, các sản phẩm của BioAmicus được rất nhiều bậc phụ huynh tin dùng. Thế nên sản phẩm của BioAmicus cũng có thể bị làm giả, làm nhái rất nhiều. Do đó, để đảm bảo mua được hàng chính hãng, các mẹ nên chọn mua tại những địa chỉ bán hàng uy tín để tránh mua phải hàng xách tay không chính hãng.


----------

